

FounderConference; Dave McClure "90% of you will fail" + tips - danielodio
http://go.danielodio.com/FounderConference

======
alain94040
I'm currently working on editing the video footage from the conference.
There's a lot of content in there, it will take some time but it's coming.

------
danielodio
Thanks Alain, yours is surely better than mine! I had some guy with a big head
of hair sitting right in front of me ;)

Great event, BTW. Dave & Adeo were phenomenal. Adeo has this ability to tear
people down but do it in a really constructive and funny way so nobody feels
bad about it, and everyone learns a lot.

DROdio

~~~
al_
Thank you for putting all this material, extremely useful for those who can't
attend the founder conference in person. Those speakers are excellent and
their concise ( brutal? ) way of putting things always leave me more
energized.

------
mansilla
Daniel, thanks for the great post and abundance of quality video footage.

